# 25J Roco All Steel Automatic



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

This arrived today, it's been in the wars a bit but arrived ticking away, everything appears to work as it should as for timekeeping well seeing as its running I've re set it to the correct time and date and we'll see how it fares.

Dial has seen better days but I reckon it should clean up ok as should the hands.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

here's a few more;


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very Nice Indeed, it looks like a ETA 2472 movement, its a quality caliber, I have the same movement is a diver watch, the dial maybe difficult to clean up looks like the shellac has become moldy

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61319&st=0&p=621890&fromsearch=1&#entry621890

Lovely watch & thanks for posting

martin :thumbsup:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok here a couple of pics after I fitted a new glass and cleaned the case and dial a little, the dial still neds a bit more but the photo's make it look worse than it is;


----------

